# Blood Pressure



## tjsc1 (14 Nov 2010)

Hi All
Just joined and need help/advice.
At the doctors last week (first time in 7 years), to get some cream!! They asked about taking blood pressure, I said OK!.
She was really shocked, wouldnt let me out of the surgery without taking a pill. she took it 4 times, the first was 212 over 116.
Anyway to cut a long story short we settled on 196 over 112. So next week am off to have a load of tests done, she said it might have damaged your kidneys/liver!!
Anyway, I want to get back into regular exercise........I know...I know....after the horse has bolted and all that!!
For my sins I drive a black taxi in London and the only exercise I get is with the dog once or twice a day.
I am thinking of getting one of those 'Moulton' bikes or something like that, I am on the small side (only 4ft 10ins) and need a bike with adjustments!!
Used to have a 'Ridgback' but that was years ago.
So, apart from telling you about my sex life, which, by the way is zero, thats it really.
So any help you experts could give me would be appreciated very much.

Terry


----------



## The Jogger (14 Nov 2010)

Hi Terry, welcome to the forum.. I'm no doctor but I have to say that looks very high to me. You need to talk to your doctor before you begin to exercise and probably wait for the results of the test. If you do get the go ahead ( and I hope you do) I think it's a case of, do it, easy does it and don'y over do it. It's also about consistency. Keep posting on here and let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## ThePainInSpain (14 Nov 2010)

This is unfortunately a subject I can comment on with some knowledge. September 2009 I was diagnosed almost the same 200/89. I had gone to Urgencias with swollen ankles, and a couple of friends who used to be nurses had urged me to do so. Thinking I would just be given a pill and sent home, I was rushed into high dependence/recovery ward, drips up, monitors on, tablet under the tongue etc, etc. Scared the crap outta me and the missus, whom they would only allow in to see me every couple of hours.

My stats are:..... I'm nearly 62, stopped smoking Christmas 2008 (after a lifetime on 30 a day)(I said to the cardiologist 'I stopped smoking 12 months ago' she said' maybe, but it's the previous 40 years that's done the damage'). I had ballooned to over 16.5 st and was living a very sedentary lifestyle. I have lived in Spain for the past 10 years.

I was sent home after a day in hospital under observation, and 2 weeks later had an ultra-sound scan by the senior cardiologist. Probably, after some of the worst news 2 weeks earlier, some really good news.

The high blood pressure had caused the walls of my heart to thicken and in turn a valve to not close properly. BUT the good news, it's reversible........lose weight - cut down on alcohol (not possible, don't drink anyway) - low fat, low salt diet - exercise. Plus 4 lots of medication.

I took all this seriously, I started doing the cooking at home (the wife's a rubbish cook, and we lived on meat pies and mash), now it's smaller portions, and properly balanced. Everything is tastier, and so much more healthy, loads of veggys.

I started exercising by walking the dog, started slow and short distances, and gradually increased both pace and distance.

10weeks ago I bought a mountain bike from Decathlon (Rockrider 6.2). Again started slow and short distance, an gradually increased both.

I get out at least 3 times a week now, I have done 40kms today (and that's including some pretty evil climbs). I'm aiming for the 50 kms over the next couple of weeks.
I still take our bigger dog for at least 3 long walks a week, and all three get a walk every morning.

Result:......... My medication is down to minimal from what it was 14 months ago - I'm now 89 kgs from 107 kgs (that's just under 14 st from 16.5 st). Blood pressure 120/50, resting HR 60.

My last visit to the cardiologist was 6 weeks ago, he was full of praise for what I had achieved, he commented that my cholesterol was now optimum (the range here is 0 - 1.3, mine was 1.89, and now down to 0.5). And the ECG was as good as a sportsman's.

So don't despair, the answer is in your hands and believe me I feel better now than I have for years, I'm fitter, leaner (still about 8 kgs to lose), my skins in better condition.

Good luck and keep us posted..............


----------



## The Jogger (14 Nov 2010)

TPIS brilliant post and well done on what you have achieved, it's an incredible tale.


----------



## tjsc1 (14 Nov 2010)

Hi Jogger
Hi Pain Tks for your words.......
Like you Pain, I am 60, dont drink, only smoked in my teens for a few years. Always been fairly healthy, she mainly put it down to being 60/overweight and not much exercise. She has said that I should do a bit of exercise that is why I was asking about getting a bike.
But thinking about it, will wait till Thursday for results. Already cut out fizzy drinks and sweets etc. Have put in the order for a more 'healthy diet' to the wife!! I think she would prefer the insurance!!

Terry


----------



## The Jogger (14 Nov 2010)

I wouldn't go for a moulton, I'd be looking at a small spesh sirrus if I was you.


----------



## tjsc1 (14 Nov 2010)

Thanks Jogger, will look into those!!
Terry


----------



## tjsc1 (14 Nov 2010)

Hi Jogger
Thanks for the info on the spesh sirrus the x-sm looks good, have been looking at websites and Fleabay there approx £600 new. Would you take a chance and go s/hand for the first one, £600 a little expensive for my first one!!.
Is there any special reason why you 'wouldnt recommend getting a Moulton/look-a-like?? Was just thinking it might give me more 'adjustments'.
Thanks for your time 
Terry


----------



## mcshroom (14 Nov 2010)

Hi Terry and 

Don't worry about the horse bolting or it being too late. You can't do anything about the past so don't worry about it just work on improving where you are. 

I'm another who started cycling because of high b.p. (mine was 154/98) and basically being fat and unfit. I'm not much thinner (need to work on the diet) but 11 months on I'm definitely feeling fitter and my b.p. is lower.

What sort of riding do you feel you would want to do? And what sort of budget would you be looking at?

Moultons and bromptons are nice pieces of engineering, but do be aware that they tend to be rather expensive, and the imitations though cheaper can be very heavy.

In London there are a lot of different shops, and my advice would be to try and find one that is prepared to work with you to find one that suits you and fits you. I'm afraid I don't know much about Local Bike Shops in London but one of the larger chains that has a big shop in London is Decathlon (Surrey Quays) which tends to have a lot of different sizes of bike in (they only stock their own brands, but they build decent bikes).

Unless you want to do some serious off road (not just potter down canal paths) then I would avid suspension, as it doesn't really take out the bumps too much and does add a lot of weight. Same with tyres, a slicker tyre will actually grip the road better and roll more easily than a knobbly one and a low pressure tyre drags just like a low pressure car tyre.

Good luck, and as a warning it does get addictive


----------



## tjsc1 (14 Nov 2010)

Hi mcshroom
I think it will be riding with a friend 2 or 3 days a week, there is a good cycle path where we live and runs for about 5 miles, just to start with. Then maybe join a club and go off for rides over the weekend, but just the cycle path until I get my cycle legs again!!
@Jogger' on here just recommended specialized sirrus, just seen a nice one for approx £360, we have 'Evans' bike shops down here so all I have to do is persuade the wife (or maybe not) and have a couple of house in the shop.
Thanks for getting in touch. Will let everyone know what happens.
Terry


----------



## The Jogger (14 Nov 2010)

Terry this is a bargain but obviously you would have to try it out to see if you found it suitable. They come highly recommended and I also had one and enjoyed it. 

They are an awful lot cheaper than the Moulton, the price of those would send your BP rocketing.


----------



## mcshroom (14 Nov 2010)

The sirrus is a good bike, and it's £330 at Evans at the moment - link


----------



## Garz (14 Nov 2010)

Awesome stuff ThePainInSpain, I tip my hat off to you!

Keep it up buddy. In addition see Gaz's thread about losing weight and cycling, he too is an inspiration, and most of all.. start logging your mileage on My CYling Log and join the team!


----------



## tjsc1 (14 Nov 2010)

Hi Jogger.
I certainly dont want the BP to get any higher......I would'nt a bike!!
Looks good, there is an evans shop about 5 miles down the road, if I can I will pop in there tomorrow, if I can get near the shop.
Thanks for looking out for me. Will keep you informed.
Terry


----------



## buggi (14 Nov 2010)

Hi

I really think you need to wait to see what the doctor says before undertaking any exercise straight away...That blood pressure is extremely high. 

that is not to say you shouldn't exercise... you should... but i think at this stage the first thing should be to find out what your blood pressure actually is and if it really is this high they will want to bring it down through medication first, as exercise will take it higher when you are performing it. That pressure is what most people would be when they are doing vigorous exercise! 

The top number is the pressure when your heart actually beats. The 2nd number is when your heart is resting (between beats) 

Blood pressure should be 120/80. Anything above is 120/80 but below 140/90 and they want you to bring it lower through exercise and changing diet. 

Anything above 140/90 usually needs medication to bring it down, and anything above this number is considered as "high" blood pressure. Only one of the numbers has to be higher than this for them to consider it to be medically "high" and yours are both high. 

Anything below 100/70 is considered low blood pressure, but is not as serious as high blood pressure and they don't worry about it unless there is something causing it (like another illness). Again, only one number needs to be lower for it to count. 


They will now run a series of tests on you because many things can affect blood pressure. They will take some tests over a number of weeks, to ensure the result is accurate. For instance, having a cup of coffee within an hour of having your blood pressure taken can raise it to "high", so although your readings were high on the day it's not surprising that they all turned out similar, even though she took more than one, as the stress of the tests could increase it after the first one. 

So wait for your tests and take the advice of the doctor. Loads of things can cause high blood pressure, including being overweight, or unfit, but some people are both and don't get high blood pressure. Other factors are age, diet, stress, caffeine, other illnesses... and the BIGGY is ethnic origin... asian and affro-carribean people are prone to high blood pressure. 

i know all this because i did a whole week of blood pressure testing at work and learned all the basics... and true to form the asian people were the worse off! 

Anyway, hope it all works out for you. at least you know about it now and they can do something about it, which is the main thing.


----------



## ThePainInSpain (14 Nov 2010)

Garz said:


> Awesome stuff ThePainInSpain, I tip my hat off to you!
> 
> Keep it up buddy. In addition see Gaz's thread about losing weight and cycling, he too is an inspiration, and most of all.. start logging your mileage on My CYling Log and join the team!



Thanx for the kind words, but hey, that Gaz is an inspiration...........................


----------



## tjsc1 (16 Nov 2010)

Hi Buggi
Thanks for your info...........
Was talking to a Doctor this morning (I drive a London Taxi--equals stress!!) and she was telling me that it was the 'lower' number, the resting pressure that they would be keen on getting down!!
Anyway off to the Docs on Thursday for the start of the tests and yes I will wait and have a chat with the Doc before splashing the cash, although I think I will still get one!!
Thanks again everyone for your words/help/advice.......it seems a bl**dy good forum this one.

Terry


----------



## slowmotion (16 Nov 2010)

Get the bike Terry. You won't regret it.


----------



## tjsc1 (16 Nov 2010)

Hi Slowmotion
Just read your PM. Thanks. Will indeed take note of what you went through!! I should know more Thursday.
Terry


----------



## tjsc1 (18 Nov 2010)

Update!!

Went to the surgery today for blood pressure and blood tests.........
with the tablets BP is coming down, instead of 196 over 116, after a week its gone down to 186 over 112, apparently not fast enought!! so next week I have to have an ECG.
Asked about doing a bit more exercise, with getting a bike for gentle exercise, she said leave it until after EGC, if that is ok then should be ok.
So will have to wait......went to local 'Evans' and they have a 'Specialized Sirrus x-small waiting for me!!

Terry


----------



## mcshroom (18 Nov 2010)

tjsc1 said:


> Went to the surgery today for blood pressure and blood tests.........
> with the tablets BP is coming down, instead of 196 over 116, after a week its gone down to 186 over 112, apparently not fast enought!! so next week I have to have an ECG.
> Asked about doing a bit more exercise, with getting a bike for gentle exercise, she said leave it until after EGC, if that is ok then should be ok.


Well it is at least moving in the right direction, so hopefully the ECG will be fine and you can be let loose on the roads (watch out for those cabbies )



tjsc1 said:


> So will have to wait......went to local 'Evans' and they have a 'Specialized Sirrus x-small waiting for me!!



Great to hear and I hope you enjoy it


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Nov 2010)

Hi and 

Been there, done that.


Don't be in too much of a rush. It took a long while to get the BP up, and it'll likely take a long while to bring it down.
Don't get discouraged, and keep the exercise and sensible diet going.
Can I recommend joining an local cycle club? My local CTC does shorter rides on weekday evenings, which are an easier way in.
And they stop at a pub part way round


----------



## ThePainInSpain (19 Nov 2010)

You know my story from a previous reply, it took me about 10 months before I got into some serious excersize. Although ANY excersize is good, if like me, you haven't been doing any.
I started with walks, and gradually increased the distance.

I now feel guilty if I don't go out on the bike.

At my last visit to the Cardiologist the ECG was good, and I asked him how much excersize I could do, he told me as much as I want.

Keep us informed, and hope the ECG is ok.


----------



## tjsc1 (19 Nov 2010)

Hi All
Yes, was pleased it is coming down....slowly!!
Will take note of your comments re exercise/diet.

'Mcshroom'.......I am a 'cabbie' for my sins......ha ha ha...........but I always give way to cyclists!!
Terry


----------



## buggi (20 Nov 2010)

tjsc1 said:


> Hi Buggi
> Thanks for your info...........
> Was talking to a Doctor this morning (I drive a London Taxi--equals stress!!) and she was telling me that it was the 'lower' number, the resting pressure that they would be keen on getting down!!
> Anyway off to the Docs on Thursday for the start of the tests and yes I will wait and have a chat with the Doc before splashing the cash, although I think I will still get one!!
> ...



Yes, that's what i was told too, it is the second number that's apparently the one to worry about more.

Once the doc says to exercise, definitely get the bike. Did you know that professional cyclists have resting heart beat of 35bpm??? Not that you will ever have that I'm sure, but it just goes to show what cycling does for your cardio system!


----------



## tjsc1 (20 Nov 2010)

Hi buggi
35bpm.......by rights I should be dead then!!
TC


----------



## mcshroom (20 Nov 2010)

tjsc1 said:


> 'Mcshroom'.......I am a 'cabbie' for my sins......ha ha ha...........but I always give way to cyclists!!
> Terry



Hi Terry I'd noticed 

I've just had my first experience of cycling in London today (London Bridge to Euston) and I must say except for one that cut in rather sharpish the taxis were very well behaved around me. Considering I was knacered and riding at about 11mph I thought they were very patient (unlike the busses )


----------



## Banjo (20 Nov 2010)

tjsc1 said:


> Hi All
> Just joined and need help/advice.
> At the doctors last week (first time in 7 years), to get some cream!! They asked about taking blood pressure, I said OK!.
> She was really shocked, wouldnt let me out of the surgery without taking a pill. she took it 4 times, the first was 212 over 116.
> ...



Hello Terry .Glad your blood pressure is improving.Once you get the all clear get out on the bike regullarilly and the weight will drop off week by week and your other problems will dissapear.

I dropped from a very unfit 16 stone to a muich fitter but want to be better 12 stone in less than a year of regular cycling. Specialized Sirrus has a good name ,I think you made a good choice. 

Keep us posted ,reading other peoples success stories is allways encouraging.


----------



## tjsc1 (21 Nov 2010)

mcshroom....11mph!! you were 'zooming'. Glad you reached Euston Ok!! Thats quite a tricky journey really. well done.

banjo....Four stone in a year....thats brilliant, have you stopped losing it now, got a 'six pack'? mine are around somewhere!!

Terry


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2010)

buggi said:


> Did you know that professional cyclists have resting heart beat of 35bpm???  Not that you will ever have that I'm sure, but it just goes to show what cycling does for your cardio system!


When I was fit, mine was 33-34 bpm but nobody could accuse me of being a professional cyclist!


----------



## Garz (21 Nov 2010)

I think I have high blood pressure too (for my age) I think it runs in the family. Lowest I have measured it at resting is about 50, but I think this could drop far lower if I catch it before falling asleep for e.g.

Keep up your efforts Terry it will soon pay off!


----------



## gavintc (21 Nov 2010)

I broke my hip recently and was in hospital for a few days. The rather junior male nurse was in middle of my initial checks; heart rate, blood pressure, temp etc, when I saw alarm in his eyes. He left me wired to the system as he rushed away from the bed to see guidance from the senior nurse. It seems that having a heart rate of 50 bpm, and blood pressure of 90/50 was causing him some alarm. After a fair degree of questioning, they settled down but each time a new nurse was allocated to my checks there was the same surprise, so I had to pre-empt the problem by explaining to the nurse if a new one appeared at the bed side.


----------



## tjsc1 (21 Nov 2010)

Gavintc.....did they recommend you doing anything about it!!
TC


----------



## gavintc (21 Nov 2010)

tjsc1 said:


> Gavintc.....did they recommend you doing anything about it!!
> TC



No, it was just as a result of inactivity in a hospital bed. My normal reading is 110/70 but my heart rate is still around 50 bpm if I am resting.


----------



## tjsc1 (29 Nov 2010)

Update

Hi All
Saw the Doc the other day, bp coming down, not fast enough so they have doubled the pill, All the blood tests came back ok (liver/kidney). Cholesterol down a whole point (was 7.4 now 6.3. Aiming for 4.6)(slight diet, no diary or sweets). ECG was checked by the Doc and was ok.
Back for more blood tests in a week!!
Have been a good boy and have been looking around on the sites and have been down to Evans bike shop, nice people.
Having a bit of trouble getting a choice of bikes to have a look at, Evans will order in the Spesh Sirrus for me, not much else out there for a 14/15 inch frame, thats what Evans says I should go for.
Been recommended Edinbrugh own make, but I think it better to try first. The one I did fancy was the 'Ridgeback Meteor' but alas Evans (or google) dont supply that size anymore, and not much else around, I did honestly google it!! Even know what lights/helmet to get, Cateye lights? (cheaper ones), Giro helmet?. 
Got a day off today (dont work on strike days), so will get on the computer later.

Terry


----------



## The Jogger (29 Nov 2010)

Terry, looks like you are detined for the Spesh and not a bad thing either, honest. I don't work tube strike days either  

Glad you got good reults and BP & cholesterol are coming down.


----------



## tjsc1 (23 Dec 2010)

Another update

Been a few weeks now, still taking the pill!!
Now its 165 over 70, coming down but apparently not quick enough, he doubled the pills to 10mg today, the Dr is not that worried, but for an old git like me (61), he wants to see it a little lower still.
BUT I have got my bike. Bought it off Fleabay, Specialized Sirrus, matt black, two months old (got the bill), XS frame, untouched, he said he didnt think it had done 30 miles, bought it for £170.00, to me its the dogs goolies!! 
Already adjusted it up for me (I'm only little), knowing the paths and roads where I live, think I have done about 20 miles, until the snows came........been cleaning and polishing it till now, waiting for the white stuff to disappear.

*********A WONDERFUL AND SAFE XMAS AND NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE********

Terry


----------



## Cardiac (23 Dec 2010)

tjsc1 said:


> ...bought it for £170.00, to me its the dogs goolies!!


That's a nice Christmas present. Well done!


----------



## Garz (23 Dec 2010)

Fitting that you should pop in and say hi there cardiac!

Well done Terry keep at it!


----------



## Cardiac (23 Dec 2010)

Garz said:


> Fitting that you should pop in and say hi there cardiac!


Blood pressure was never my problem though (pretty much a perfect 120/80 most of the time) - it was just blocked plumbing. I had to have a triple bypass in 2009. And I was a perfect weight (11st 7lb, 5ft 11in) non-drinking non-smoker. Still, folks tell me I look healthier, and now trying to get fitter (waiting for the weather here).


----------



## pubrunner (23 Dec 2010)

My father has high blood pressure and one of the ways that he keeps it under control, is by eating a small piece of plain chocolate every day. The chocolate must be plain and contain over 70% cocoa solids. The downside ? you may gain weight and you have to keep eating the chocolate to retain the benefits (is that a downside ?).

See:

http://www.naturalnews.com/028521_chocolate_blood_pressure.html

http://www.steadyhealth.com/about/dark_chocolate_benefits.html

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/health-benefit-of-dark-chocolate.html

Whether you think it works or not, it provides a good excuse to guzzle those Christmas chocolates


----------



## tjsc1 (23 Dec 2010)

Hi...
Cardiac........no drinking, no smoking (which is good), you never mentioned anything about going with dirty women!!

Pubrunner...Pity about the chocolate.....the Dr told me to give sweets/chocolate up!! think I might remember what he said on the first of Jan!!

Terry


----------



## Cardiac (23 Dec 2010)

tjsc1 said:


> Hi...
> Cardiac........no drinking, no smoking (which is good), you never mentioned anything about going with dirty women!!


None of those either. Well, not enough to make any difference.  

It was genetics in my case.


----------



## The Jogger (23 Dec 2010)

Terry
Was I right about the Sirrus?


----------



## tjsc1 (23 Dec 2010)

Hi Jogger
Yea!! you were right, its a lovely bike, hardly used, brilliant. After I adjusted bars, seat its a smashing ride!!
Thanks for the recommendation Jogger.
Have a brilliant xmas and new year.
Terry


----------



## Garz (24 Dec 2010)

Excellent Terry, keep us updated on your progress!


----------

